# 5DMk3 'C1 C2 C3' custom settings: too good to be true



## iltesoro (Jul 13, 2012)

Help needed. I'm experiencing a strange behaviour of the C1-2-3 on my new EOS 5D Mk3 (or is it normal?)
I've used the custom setting to a great extend, e.g. C1 gives me a customized portrait mode with quiet mirror movement, Av preselection, jpeg portait setting, -1/2 exposure value, and so on.
I found out that the individually stored settings include *everything * , even such 'exotic' menu items like cleaning the sensor, or whether you want to zoom in during playback.
But here the problem starts. The camera remembers anything too well when switching back from C3,C2,C1 to B-M-Av-Tv.
I just can't alter the saved Av to let's say Tv mode. There seems to be no other way to change this than to turn the left mode dial. But by doing so everything is lost and set back to some random setting I used. I 'd have to adjust the whole menu (hundreds of settings) in Av mode to the stored C1 settings just to do that! Putting the cart before the horse, can't be meant like this?
When I turn the dial from C1/2/3 to M, Av, Tv, or P, I'd expect the camera to do nothing but give me Manual, automatic Time or Aperture exposure control, instead of changing the focus fields and turning the exposure to +1 or other unwanted effects.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 13, 2012)

iltesoro said:


> I just can't alter the saved Av to let's say Tv mode.



No, you can't. You can change anything else about a C# mode, but not the base mode, to change that you need to start from scratch and re-register the settings.

As for going back from a C# to Av/Tv/M, in each case it 'remembers' your settings in Av/Tv/M (separetely) before you switched to a C# mode, and returns you to them when you switch back.

What you describe is the normal behavior.


----------



## iltesoro (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi neuroanatomist, 
thanks for your help! You say it even 'remembers' my settings in Av / Tv / M separately?
Just checked it - you're right. (Sorry, I'm a Canon novice from Frankfurt/Germany)
This means I have three more custom modes which are always active. Even worse!
For example, how do you tell the camera NOT to clean the sensor everytime it is switched on/off? If I happen to program this in Av mode, is it gone when I use Tv?
There must be some higher override to set certain things. Would be a pain if I had to set it six times
Is it the same in your 1Dx ?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 14, 2012)

iltesoro said:


> You say it even 'remembers' my settings in Av / Tv / M separately?
> Just checked it - you're right. (Sorry, I'm a Canon novice from Frankfurt/Germany)
> This means I have three more custom modes which are always active. Even worse!
> For example, how do you tell the camera NOT to clean the sensor everytime it is switched on/off? If I happen to program this in Av mode, is it gone when I use Tv?
> ...



Sorry, didn't mean to imply that - for the standard mode (Av/Tv/etc.), the exposure settings are remembered separately from each other, but the other settings (AF mode, point selection, menu functions, etc.) are shared across the standard modes, but separately from the C# modes. 

Why would you turn off sensor cleaning? 

But yes, if you change something like that in Av/Tv/etc., and want it changes in all 3 C# modes too, you have to change it 4 times. 

Same on the 1D X. Actually, I'd like a C4 and maybe a C5, too - which Canon could do (though I know they won't!) because on the 1-series it would be a firmware change, since there's no mode dial.


----------



## RunAndGun (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm with you Neuro, they could dump the FULL AUTO setting(I don't think a camera like this needs it) and replace it with another custom bank. For those that wanted another custom bank it seems like an easy enough firmware/software change and they could even make a new indicator ring for the mode dial. Heck, weren't they offering the service of "upgrading" the mode dial on the MKII to a locking dial like on the 7D and now the 5DMKIII? Side note: I don't really like the locking dial. I'm used to it now and it's kind of second nature, but it's one of those things that "just gets in the way" more than it is supposed to help. I never inadvertently changed the mode dial on my MKII in four years. Sorry, just a little useless rant. I don't even really take my MKIII out of manual since auto ISO works so well when I need it.

To the OP, you change the "auto sensor clean" function OFF in the menu. Go to the "wrench" menu tab, third page in and third item down.

I am kind of lost, though. I don't think I'm understanding the complaints about the Custom setting banks. They are great because they can remember EVERYTHING so you can change it ALL with the click of the dial. You can set them to "auto update", so that if you make a change while in C1, C2 or C3 it will remember those changes to that respective position without having to go into the menu. Or you can set it to "lock" everything so that it is exactly the same each time you recall it(you can make changes while on that custom position, but when you change to another mode and then come back, the custom mode is restored to it's original settings that you initially set).

One of the compliments that Ken Rockwell(I know... : ) has always thrown towards Canon over Nikon is how superior Canons Custom memory positions function compared to Nikons, because Canons remember EVERY setting


----------



## iltesoro (Jul 15, 2012)

Yes, you can never have too many custom modes.
I'm not complaining about the possibilities- _neuroanatomist _ you've explained it well in your #3 reply. So Ill have to do a lot of programming.
Just something strange with P-Av-Tv-M. My little 'problem' is
I connected C1 (for example) with Av mode. You have to turn the mode dial to Av, of course, and then save the whole thing to C1 in the menu.
I believe most professionals use 'M', or change between Av-Tv modes.
Now (in C1) I found the Av not appropiate, I wanted 'M' manual control because I wasn't satisfied with the shutter speed/ISO values the camera selected automatically (still I want to keep all those other settings)
But then it's like the sorcerer's apprentice: You can't go back. By turning the dial to 'M', every little detail associated with C1 is lost.
I'd have to write all down, do it all again in 'M' and save it back to C1.
Same with C2-C3. 
In C1/C2/C3 you're determined, once chosen to use any of Av / Tv/M/P you can never change that without losing all settings. 
It would be perfect if I could trim that too in the Quick menu like any other item.
Unfortunately neither the menu nor the Q button offer access to swap Av-Tv-M-P


----------



## @!ex (Jul 15, 2012)

RunAndGun said:


> I'm with you Neuro, they could dump the FULL AUTO setting(I don't think a camera like this needs it) and replace it with another custom bank. For those that wanted another custom bank it seems like an easy enough firmware/software change and they could even make a new indicator ring for the mode dial. Heck, weren't they offering the service of "upgrading" the mode dial on the MKII to a locking dial like on the 7D and now the 5DMKIII? Side note: I don't really like the locking dial. I'm used to it now and it's kind of second nature, but it's one of those things that "just gets in the way" more than it is supposed to help. I never inadvertently changed the mode dial on my MKII in four years. Sorry, just a little useless rant. I don't even really take my MKIII out of manual since auto ISO works so well when I need it.
> 
> To the OP, you change the "auto sensor clean" function OFF in the menu. Go to the "wrench" menu tab, third page in and third item down.
> 
> ...



I've actually found the full auto mode to be useful when I want someone who has no camera knowledge to snap a photo of me or my group. Instead of trying to explain to them how to focus ect, I just throw it in idiot mode and it usually comes out great for a quick snapshot. Just an Idea...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 15, 2012)

@!ex said:


> I've actually found the full auto mode to be useful when I want someone who has no camera knowledge to snap a photo of me or my group. Instead of trying to explain to them how to focus ect, I just throw it in idiot mode and it usually comes out great for a quick snapshot.



Agreed - I've used the green square mode that way a couple of times. It's especially nice because I use back button AF, and I like that it still shoots in RAW. 

Of course, the 1D X doesn't have a full auto mode that cancels out back button AF. Nor does my $20 RC-1 work with it, so I can easily get myself in the shot, even if I did bring my tripod. Sacrifices I'm willing to make. Fortunately, in situations where I would like to have a complete family snapshot, I usually have my S100 along, and that's plenty easy for a random person to use.


----------



## RunAndGun (Jul 15, 2012)

@!ex said:


> I've actually found the full auto mode to be useful when I want someone who has no camera knowledge to snap a photo of me or my group. Instead of trying to explain to them how to focus ect, I just throw it in idiot mode and it usually comes out great for a quick snapshot. Just an Idea...



True. I don't usually hand my camera off to others, so I wasn't thinking about it like that.

Off Topic: @lex, I was looking at some of your images in a landscape thread and they are beautiful, bro.


iltesoro, I understand what you are saying, now. You would like to be able to keep all the individual settings in a particular C bank, but just be able to change the MODE associated with it.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 16, 2012)

Yeah, his HDR work is pretty good. That got me thinking and I've been doing a lot of HDR and ME in my 5D Mark III and the images are pretty cool. Of course since I'm not an HDR or ME expert, I'm having fun experimenting and getting better at it. Adds spice to photography sometimes.


----------



## @!ex (Jul 16, 2012)

RunAndGun said:


> @!ex said:
> 
> 
> > I've actually found the full auto mode to be useful when I want someone who has no camera knowledge to snap a photo of me or my group. Instead of trying to explain to them how to focus ect, I just throw it in idiot mode and it usually comes out great for a quick snapshot. Just an Idea...
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## @!ex (Jul 16, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> Yeah, his HDR work is pretty good. That got me thinking and I've been doing a lot of HDR and ME in my 5D Mark III and the images are pretty cool. Of course since I'm not an HDR or ME expert, I'm having fun experimenting and getting better at it. Adds spice to photography sometimes.



It can make you look at the world in a different way for sure. Thanks for the compliments, means a lot.


----------

